# Cheap Sticks



## Darkmoon (Jan 28, 2007)

Does anyone know where on-line that I can a lot of cheap sticks for pretty cheap? I'm thnking about seling my sticks on e-bay. What does everyone think? Good or bad I want top hear it.

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...iendID=153334062&albumID=0&imageID=1835879439


----------



## Blindside (Jan 28, 2007)

Darkmoon said:


> Does anyone know where on-line that I can a lot of cheap sticks for pretty cheap? I'm thnking about seling my sticks on e-bay. What does everyone think? Good or bad I want top hear it.
> 
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...iendID=153334062&albumID=0&imageID=1835879439


 
Maybe I don't understand something, you want someone on this board to set you up with a cheap supplier of sticks so that you can make money off of them by reselling on ebay?

I'm going to go ahead and say that if you are buying completed sticks from someone, there is already a middleman involved and you probably won't make much off of it.  

Or are you looking for raw rattan to finish and then sell?

Lamont


----------



## Darkmoon (Jan 29, 2007)

i'm looking for raw bamboo/ ratan sticks and then i'm going to tape them up and sell them. What did you think of the link i left? I did it so you could see a sample of my tape work.
Sorry if i sounded harsh. I don't mean to be.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 29, 2007)

Chris,

The only real way to make any money off this is to find a place to buy raw rattan where you have long stalks of rattan, and you cut them yourself to size, fire them, and tape them. It is pretty easy to do, and it is nice because you will always have sticks available, and can make a little bit of money as well. What you'll need is:

1. A supplier of raw rattan
2. An adequete place to store and work on the rattan.
3. A buzz saw and sanding tools.
4. Firing tools (blowtorch/tape) so you can harden them, make designs, etc.

I don't do this myself because I don't have the time and it is a hassle, even though I have all the tools. 

I don't know of a good supplier either; but I recommend checking with furniture places.

Good luck. If you are able to pull this off, let me know. I would buy from you when I needed rattan, provided that the quality was to my standards.


----------



## Tarot (Jan 30, 2007)

I wouldn't want to buy already taped sticks.  For me tape is only used when the sticks start to break down.  My two cents.


----------



## Carol (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm not sure if I would buy pre-taped sticks or not.  However...the pre-taped sticks that I've seen online...if I recall correctly, they were a bit pricey.  

If there was a way of selling them that brings the price down a bit, I think its a neat idea 

Keep us posted, Darkmoon, the idea sounds interesting


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 30, 2007)

Trust me it is a hard business selling rattan sticks.  Unless you have a supplier that is an ace then you may have problems.  Alot of Filipino based companies that I have used had the goods one time and then were out of business the next.  I sell sticks and fortunately have a Training Hall and students that support the venture.  Otherwise it may be difficult.


----------



## modarnis (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5340


This is a Sticky in the FMA area.  It has some of the suppliers of raw rattan listed.  Making sticks is labor intensive and not particulary profitable.  Most of us who craft them from raw rattan do it for personal use to control size and density of sticks we use.


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jan 31, 2007)

I hear you. I do it because it's fun heh. I like experimenting with patterns and techniques. And they make good presents for my friends.

I suppose one could 'mass produce' but then you'd end up with what you see out there already. 

I just enjoy burning them (or I should say, raising the oils and really NOT burning them, avoid the popouts hehe). Although, I do light the ends like a candle and then put it out and round it. Makes a nice end.

A new technique I found that's kind of fun, is to crumple up aluminum foil then wrap the stick with those. Then burn and you get a great pattern that's almost amorphic and natural (then add lines or customize etc). Fun thing to do though.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 31, 2007)

modarnis said:


> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5340
> 
> 
> This is a Sticky in the FMA area. It has some of the suppliers of raw rattan listed. Making sticks is labor intensive and not particulary profitable. Most of us who craft them from raw rattan do it for personal use to control size and density of sticks we use.


 
Yea. I agree. If you do it, do it because you enjoy it; not because your looking to make a business venture out of it.


----------



## Darkmoon (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback. I am trtying to figure out how to post a picture on the forum so everyone can see the sticks. You just check myspace link on my profile. I have a pic of them on there.


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 1, 2007)

I get mine from Franks Cane & Rush. Like other said, I burn my own because...they are my own, I won't even burn sticks for my students. Same thing with aluminum training knives. I make my own and my students, but there are better ways for me to make money.

That being said you may be able to have a little side business but it will depend on what your selling th stick for and who your market is. Most FMA practitioners that have been doing it for a while know what the value of a good stick is, however if you can market to a different style of MA that also uses sticks, and is use to paying up to $20 for crappy Century branded sticks, you could do ok depending on your price point and quality, and time invested.


----------

